# Auf welches potenzielle neue Blizzard-Spiel warten Sie am meisten?



## Administrator (10. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## DawnHellscream (10. Mai 2007)

wie kann schon nach 5 teilnehmer. jmd "Blizzard?" ankreuzen Oo


----------



## LowriderRoxx (10. Mai 2007)

DawnHellscream am 10.05.2007 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann schon nach 5 teilnehmer. jmd "Blizzard?" ankreuzen Oo


Erscheint mir ganz gut als diskreter Hinweis, dass der Kram mal wieder Überhand nimmt.


----------



## Solon25 (10. Mai 2007)

Dürfte ich 3 Kreuze machen, wüsste ich auch was ich ankreuze. Aber nur 1 Kreuz = GEMEINHEIT!


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (10. Mai 2007)

Diablo3 auszer man soll dafuer auch monatlich bezahlen. Die restlichen Spiele sind mir relativ egal...


----------



## Teslatier (10. Mai 2007)

Diablo 3! Aber bitte Hauptaugenmerk auf den SP Modus...


----------



## Lordghost (12. Mai 2007)

Warcraft 4   

Blizzard? 	 8,2 % <--   

Blub


----------



## ich98 (12. Mai 2007)

[x] ein anderes, cooles RTS oder [x] Warcraft 4


----------



## Bensta (12. Mai 2007)

SYSTEM am 10.05.2007 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



[x] etwas anderes 

Ich hoffe das sie mal wieder eine neue Marke einführen und nicht die nächsten 20 Jahre nur Vortsetzungen produzieren.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (13. Mai 2007)

[x] Starcraft 2!!! *haben will* *hechel*

Ansonsten: Diablo 3   Ich sach mal spontan Hellgate London reicht doch


----------



## Kenny-emo (14. Mai 2007)

ich warte auf auf das wohl nie kommende dungeon keeper 3, is zwar net von blizzard aber was solls

   dungeon keeper 3


----------



## Luccah (14. Mai 2007)

Ist mir egal ich will jetzt Speck!!! Bin kein Diablo Fan oder Starcraft oder sonstwas....Blizzard  ?!? mir egal...Ich will Bioshock!!!! Und endlich News zu Elveon!!!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (14. Mai 2007)

Teslatier am 10.05.2007 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Diablo 3! Aber bitte Hauptaugenmerk auf den SP Modus...


*unterschreib* 

Ausser Diablo interessieren mich Blizzard Spiele nicht wirklich, und schon gar keine MMORPGs.  

SSA


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. Mai 2007)

*WarCraft IV*  
Starcraft 2 würde mich auch interessieren, schließlich habe ich den Vorgänger rund acht Jahre zu spät spielen wollen: 2006 hat mich die Grafik samt Präsentation doch extrem abgeschreckt.    (Obwohl ich sonst durchaus auch ältere Titel spiele  :-o )

Ab ins Bett...


----------



## Kandinata (14. Mai 2007)

Hyperhorn am 14.05.2007 02:10 schrieb:
			
		

> *WarCraft IV*
> Starcraft 2 würde mich auch interessieren, schließlich habe ich den Vorgänger rund acht Jahre zu spät spielen wollen: 2006 hat mich die Grafik samt Präsentation doch extrem abgeschreckt.    (Obwohl ich sonst durchaus auch ältere Titel spiele  :-o )



das ist allerdings nicht nachvollziehbar da starcraft präsentationstechnisch sich auch heute nicht verstecken braucht

die grafik ist nur comicgrafik also sieht es auch nicht nach etwas halbem aus und die einheitenanimationen (bewegung, kampf) sind auch immernoch als hervorragend zu betrachten


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. Mai 2007)

Kandinata am 14.05.2007 08:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hyperhorn am 14.05.2007 02:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hervorragend" ist da denke ich 2007 relativ, aber das macht mir bei C&C1 usw. auch nichts aus. Ich hatte halt bei Starcraft schon Schwierigkeiten einzelne Einheiten zu erkennen, die entweder anderen Einheiten oder dem Boden sehr ähnlich waren.    Und wirklich mitreißend fand ich es jetzt auch nicht, aber wahrscheinlich habe ich nur nicht den richtigen Zugang gefunden. Deswegen hätte ich ja gerne eine neue Chance bei einem Nachfolger.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (15. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube WC ist Blizzard derzeit selbst zuu ausgelutscht.... Daher evtl SC, Diablo oder mal was neues.


----------



## TeppsnRappsn (15. Mai 2007)

Die sollen sich lieber mal was neues einfallen lassen und keine ewigen  fortsetzungen,wobei ich von denen die games eh voll kagge finde,von daher ist mir Blizzard ziemlich egal was die machen.


----------



## SteveatMC (16. Mai 2007)

Hab nicht ein Blizzard-Spiel im Schrank zu liegen. StarCraft war vor meiner PC-Zeit, Diablo 1 hab ich mal angespielt (war mal auf einer Heft-DVD). Die DVD müsste weiterverarbeitet als Stoßstange an der neuen C-Klasse zu finden sein  , WOW? Oh weh, wenn ich meinen Bruder sehe  kann meine Zeit besser verbringen.

Ergo: "Blizzard?..." ...Nix für mich.


----------



## ananas45 (16. Mai 2007)

Starcraft 2. 
Dich gefolgt von Diablo3.

Aber bloß kein MMPORG mit monatliche Gebüren  

Warcraft interessiert mich generell nicht. 

mfg
Ice


----------



## neutr0nic (17. Mai 2007)

Wäre der Hammer, wenn Blizzard The Lost Vikings wieder auferstehen lassen würde. War ihr erstes, und mein erstes Blizzard Spiel  
Aber ich würd mich auch schon mit ner Diablo Fortsetzung zufrieden geben..


----------



## MICHI123 (18. Mai 2007)

Nen Ego-Shooter wär tolllll...


----------



## Tieber (20. Mai 2007)

michi 123 schrieb:
			
		

> Nen Ego-Shooter wär tolllll...


Da stimm ich zu!


----------



## KONNAITN (20. Mai 2007)

Diablo 3. 
Interessanter fände ich aber ein komplett neues Blizzard-Szenario. 
Nichts gegen die bisherigen Blizzard-Serien, aber die sollen ihre Kreativen mal wieder so richtig fordern!


----------



## TBF (20. Mai 2007)

KONNAITN am 20.05.2007 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Diablo 3.
> Interessanter fände ich aber ein komplett neues Blizzard-Szenario.
> Nichts gegen die bisherigen Blizzard-Serien, aber die sollen ihre Kreativen mal wieder so richtig fordern!




Ich fände es äußerst gut würde ein Diablo 3 rauskommen. Allerdings ohne monatliche Kosten, ohne Premiumuser, aber mit der blizzard-üblichen Servertechnik, (bspw. WC 3 oder D2).

Find schade das die jetzt Starcraft 2 angekündigt haben, hab mit dem Spiel nix am Hut.


----------



## Zeckolaus (20. Mai 2007)

Starcraft 2 is schon in ordnug ich hätte mich zwar auch mega über diablo 3 gefreut aber dann ohne kosten


----------

